# KKHOF



## tigersharka (Sep 2, 2015)

Kenpo Karate Hall of Fame www.kkhof.com 
A very grateful "thank you" to all of the attendees, supporters and inductees who participated in the Frank Trejo Appreciation Dinner, Saturday August 29th. 

A historic moment as we honored and celebrated the greatness of Kenpo and lineage. A family re-united. 2016 will bring a new chapter. KKHOF looks forward to 2016 as 'history' is made. 

2015 Inductees 
◾Joe Dimmick 
◾Paul Dye 
◾Yoshio Furuya 
◾Rich Hale 
◾Gil Hibben 
◾Roger Meadows 
◾Ed Parker Sr. 
◾Michael Robert Pick 
◾Richard “Huk” Planas 
◾Dan Rodarte 
◾Dian Tanaka 
◾Frank Trejo 
◾Bob White 

For more info visit KKHOF website. 

Thank you 
Paul Casey 
KKHOF Producer 
‪#‎kkhof‬ 
www.kkhof.com 
https://www.facebook.com/IKKHF


----------



## Bob White (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you very much for the honor to be inducted with such great company. It was a great evening.


----------

